# Fly fishing classes?



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in the greater Cleveland area that offers fly fishing classes? Techniques? Lessons? Thanks.

Bobby


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Bobby,
Check with George at Angler's Mail in Parma....I believe he's still open. It's on 42 not far north of I71. Also contact The Backpacker's Shop in Sheffield. A good friend of mine, Al Thomas, works there...tell him Ohiotuber (Mike Flanagan) told you to call. I think they're the 2 closest to you.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

BackPackers Shop in Sheffield Village offer class. I took them a fw years ago. Learn knots and differnent flies. Casting they supplied the rods, and then got to put all the things we learn together by fishing Sunnybrook trout club. Great time.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Videos, books and most important..time on the water. Hook up with someone here or on the stream. It'll save ya some $$$ and best of all you'll probably learn more.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with the books and videos also check out a local flyfishing club 
called firelands flyfishers
http://www.firelandsflyfishers.org/
ledslinger invited me to a casting class there and put me through the ringer...Dick Fujita was there and um well he can cast.
Janus


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

same deal goes on now at the firelands FFF----monthly meetings---speakers on many topics---group fishing trips---fly tying and rod building classes going on now---there will be a casting clinic in the spring---there is some kind of 1/2 price deal on membership right now til new year---big range of experience of the members ---if you want to find out something just ask---someone will probably know---our club president was giving the casting classes

its a pretty good group


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

i live right down the street form the backpackers shop... i did not know they offered classes. do they have any gear or tying materials? i have been to erie outfitters on lake road also known as rt6 and they have a lot of materials and it seemes like the felllas running it were knowlageable!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

backpackers has all kinds of gear,and materials


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah backpackers has all your hunting,fishing,hiking needs. erie outfitter is a great place too. they have alot more tying materials than backpackers but lack in the gear(cloths,boots,coats,hats,ets) i do beleive the erie outfitters do have some sort of tying classes too.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea Backpackers got just about everything you need. They always had classes there. Haven't seen Al for awhile but definitly a knowledgable fellow to talk to. Erie Outfitters did had a lot of fly tying but got rid of most of it before Craig moved to another location right down the road. Looking forward to stop in both shops at Christmas time.


----------

